# bibs on a budget



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

hey, im getting my first set of bibs, and i want to get a decent set not a cheap uncomftorable one, but i dont know where the quality line really starts. ie how much do i NEED to spend to get a decent pair of bib shorts? 

I found quite a few for under 30 bucks but they are soo much cheaper than the others that it makes me wonder if it is a good deal. Any advice or opinions on these bib shorts:


Ok, I had some links but i cant post them because my post count isnt high enough?!?!?

they are at cheap-cycling.com and cycle-jersey.com


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

I would go with a name brand and spend as much as you can. Certainly not the place to skimp. Years ago I started to get saddle sores with a cheap pair of shorts and they have never really gone away. You don't want that.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

Taos Biker said:


> I would go with a name brand and spend as much as you can. Certainly not the place to skimp. Years ago I started to get saddle sores with a cheap pair of shorts and they have never really gone away. You don't want that.


What are good name brands? I can spend whatever, but im not sure i will like bibs and i dont have to get a 250$ dollar pair to find out. If i like em then i will invest in a more expensive pair if needed. so are the shorts on those sites cheap shorts or are they decent shorts that are just inexpensive?


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

I love my $110 Pearl Izumis. I have three pairs and i use them until I wear them out, then back to REI they go. I use shorts, they are just more comfortable for me and cheaper. I am really tall and skinny so trying to find something that fits me in the waist and the torso is next to impossible.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

alright. i have some pearl shorts and they seem pretty good too. i am 6 foot and about 250 lbs so im thinking the bibs will be alot more comfy. when i bend over the shorts tend to cut into my hips. and they will help keep me from showing everybody my crack.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

You sound like a candidate for bibs, try the pearlies I have been very happy with that brand.
I go 6'2" about 145. ha.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

My team gets Voler. They also sell direct through their web site, and the prices are pretty competitive. I like my bib shorts. TBH, they're the first ones I've worn and needed chamois cream, but I noticed some chafing in some other shorts that I'd worn sans cream before, so I think it was that my rides have been longer and harder, not the shorts.

I always wore Pearls before joining this team, and like them. Just have the one pair of Volers so far, so they'll stay in my rotation until I kill them.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Performance Bike has both the Elite and Ultra bibs.....you can get them for $50-75 depending on which of their numerous sales you find. There is one going on starting this Friday....either online or at a store near you. www.PerformanceBike.com

Both bibs get a majority of positive reviews and they are fine for everyday riding. For the money, they are solid bibs and a good place to start.


**


----------



## foball17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Taos Biker said:


> I love my $110 Pearl Izumis. I have three pairs and i use them until I wear them out, then back to REI they go. I use shorts, they are just more comfortable for me and cheaper. I am really tall and skinny so trying to find something that fits me in the waist and the torso is next to impossible.



I sure hope you dont mean that you return them to REI for a refund after you've worn them out! 



PI makes DECENT bibs, but I much prefer my Descentes. Anywhere from 100-150 range will buy you a great pair that will last a long time and are very comfortable. I don't use chamois cream at all and I've never had chaffing problems.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

Erion929 said:


> Performance Bike has both the Elite and Ultra bibs.....you can get them for $50-75 depending on which of their numerous sales you find. There is one going on starting this Friday....either online or at a store near you. www.PerformanceBike.com
> 
> Both bibs get a majority of positive reviews and they are fine for everyday riding. For the money, they are solid bibs and a good place to start.
> 
> ...


+1. I've had good results with Performance bibs and shorts. Volers have also worked well for me.


----------



## phade2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check out the LG comp bib at performance...usually on sale for under $80. Best pair i've owned that was under $150.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

For bibs on the cheap I like Falconis from love2pedal.com at 2 for $64. Now for the ultimate on a budget for rides in the 20-30 mile range where I don't need a snack in my back pocket I use Starter Dri-Star active tees for like $9 instead of a jersey.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

ohvrolla said:


> For bibs on the cheap I like Falconis from love2pedal.com at 2 for $64. Now for the ultimate on a budget for rides in the 20-30 mile range where I don't need a snack in my back pocket I use Starter Dri-Star active tees for like $9 instead of a jersey.


Yup, the Falconis from love2pedal are great. I'm new to riding, but have used these for two months now from 10 - 70 mile rides (over 700 total miles now) with zero problems. I've compared the chamois to the popular Performance brands and a few other popular bibs and think the Falconis are better then some bibs and comparable to others. For the price, this is a great deal.


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

smokey422 said:


> +1. I've had good results with Performance bibs and shorts.


I have the Performance Ultra bibs and really like them. I have 3 pair now. I buy them when they are on sale for $69 or less. They are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

I love the desoto 400 mile bibs. There are some great deals on them right now.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd wear the top 4 or 5 of these...should all do fine for the $$

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...53//BLACK//f//0//5||f03//50+-+100//p//0//15||

Personally, I'd ride Sugoi RS or 400 Mile :thumbsup:


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Erion929 said:


> Performance Bike has both the Elite and Ultra bibs.....you can get them for $50-75 depending on which of their numerous sales you find. There is one going on starting this Friday....either online or at a store near you. Find Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Bike Shoes Or Your Local Bike Store at Performance.
> 
> Both bibs get a majority of positive reviews and they are fine for everyday riding. For the money, they are solid bibs and a good place to start.
> 
> ...


+1 Performance are good bang for the buck. 

Personally, I just can't see forking out $250 on a pair of bike shorts. That's craziness.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Desoto bibs on sale. $116
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ho...400-mile-bib-bike-short-sale-$116-257534.html


----------



## sikabk (Jun 23, 2011)

Go to your local bike shop and try some on. I tried on three, a few mentioned above, I ended up buying a Giordana bib, it just fit nicely and I liked the panel cut. The price range for the three was $150-250.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

texasnavy05 said:


> hey, im getting my first set of bibs, and i want to get a decent set not a cheap uncomftorable one, but i dont know where the quality line really starts. ie how much do i NEED to spend to get a decent pair of bib shorts?
> 
> I found quite a few for under 30 bucks but they are soo much cheaper than the others that it makes me wonder if it is a good deal. Any advice or opinions on these bib shorts:
> 
> ...


Nearly all of my bib shorts have come from bonktown.com. The others came from sierratradingpost.com

Bonktown takes some patience but you get good gear for less than half price.

David


----------

